# Apple wood drying



## bgcorn (Nov 6, 2009)

My neighbor has an apple orchard and he pruned his trees last week he let me get some of the trimmings. I cut some pieces about 2-3 inches around and about 2 foot long. I have staked them cross ways in my basement where air can circulate I also have a dehumidifier . About how long will it take for the wood to be dry enough to use in my smoker?


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 6, 2009)

Small pieces inside like that, 4 months ta maybe 6 months an they be nice an dry.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 6, 2009)

people do smoke with green fruit woods, they just don't use as much wood. I've never done it, but have heard of others that swear by using green fruit woods. It doesn't work as well with green hardwoods or nut woods.

If you want to make sure it is cured, you can tell by weight and if the twigs break or bend before snapping.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 6, 2009)

Get more and by nexy spring you will be ready to do a bunch of PIG!
As Travco says,4 mos. , but you could use it now if you pre-burn it some as a suppliment to your normal fuel. Just burn it to coals, has a great flavor!


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 6, 2009)

It takes high heat ta burn green wood.  Not really suitable fer the type a smokin we do.  The guys runnin huge rigs get by with it.  I only use seasoned wood myself, don't like takin chances with cresote.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd cut those smaller diameter limbs into 1"-2" long pieces, like hockey pucks, and leave some of them in the house in a warm spot to dry. I bet depending on conditions they'd be dry in a month.
Your mention of a dehumidifier makes me wonder if you could stick some in a dehydrator for quicker use. (I know it could be done but have yet to hear about it) 
I'm guessing you have a small unit that takes chips or chunks, which would work fine.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have heard on tv that people use green wood to smoke but in here I have nothing but dry wood smoking. The stuff that comes from the people here is to die for and really looks and sounds yummy. So you make your mind up tv vs real pictures and words I'm gonna stick with the folks here. Let it dry out. I would become one of your neighbors best friend around tree trimming time for sure.


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

DITTO!!!!!! Not a good idea unless you have a good distance between heat source and meat.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 6, 2009)

As long as you have vented your box properly, creosote is not likely going to form on your meat or your smoker. Rather then listen to all of the different opinions on this here, experiment and let us know. I'll gladly smoke with some green apple wood if someone would send me some, then I could review it on my blog. We just don't have apple trees down here in Florida.

Again, I'm not advocating a apple wood fire, just a few small green pieces to provide some smoke. Google it, people all over claim it is good.


----------



## bgcorn (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker. I think I will cut them into smaller pieces and wait a few months before I use it.


----------



## alx (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep-once you get a good supply you are set......Applewood is one of my favorites.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 6, 2009)

Things my Grampa told me about wood.

You can cut the drying time of fruit woods by about 1/2 by splitting it.

Outside in a sunny windy location will dry it much faster than in a tarped sheltered location . We cover the top of the stack with corrigated metal sheets to keep the rain and snow off, otherwise its open to the weather. 

leave a space between your stacks of wood for air circulation.

Remember rattle snakes like woodpiles because thats where mice like to nest. Usually they are found when the pile becomes  reduced down to the last few pieces, so roll the bottom layer over with a long pole before picking them up.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well havin been smokin fer over 30 years an grown up in a family that processed there own animals an worked fer the packin plants, I'll stick with the dry wood.

There is alot of misinformation on the internet, yall do what ya wan't, I'm gonna continue with what works fer me.  The seasoned versus green debate has been sung here many times, general concinsous is seasoned be the way to go.  If ya like green wood, by all means use it.

If ya burn green wood in a wood stove yer gonna get creosote, an a wood stove got lots more draw then a smoker is ever gonna have plus more heat.  I don't reccomend doin it.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw come on GB, where be yer sense a adventure!


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think yall be much happier doin it that way, good luck apple is a great smokin wood.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 6, 2009)

I once picked up a bundle of branches while doing yard work. a Bull snake came flying out of the bundle and down over my shoulder. I hit the ground running my a$$ off down the alley. I got about 200 feet before my brain finally registered the image of its pointed head which said Bull snake not Rattler. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Neither my sense of adventure nor my heart could stand to do that again.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd pay good money ta see that!


----------



## alx (Nov 7, 2009)

Similiar thing happened to me while camping in west virginia.A timber rattler had snuggled under a bottom log near campfire....

I still watch/poke around the ground level logs!!!!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2009)

Now, remember I'm a stick burner,so.....
Green sticks meet Burnie,







Then;





Not being sarcastic,but don't knock it till you try it. Like hot smoked Brisket, can be done and have done one, but I like the slow way.


----------



## stiffmiester (Dec 10, 2009)

Man this site has helped answer many questions and this was a big one.  I know five large hardstone fruit orchardists and have free reign to apple, cherry, peach and pear wood.  What I have always wondered is how long I have to dry it.  Thanks again SMF


----------



## alx (Dec 10, 2009)

This is the rack i built in front of a window at my garden house.It will dry wood in chunks that are green in 6 months.If tree fell/cut in winter maybe 8 months.For normal smoking once she is dry you have at least 16 months to use it.From my experience the apple,peach,pear wood is smaller branch,but takes more time to dry them my oak etc...Let it cure properly and know regrets...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 10, 2009)

OH BOY!!!  Here we go again!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm outta here 
before the fur starts flying!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Later SOB


----------



## nwdave (Dec 10, 2009)

Shoot, you're in amongst a whole bunch of orchards being on the dry side of the mountains.  Going to be trimming back a pear and apple tree next spring for smoking next fall.  Don't overlook grape vine.  You have many Concord vineyards too.  My concord grape gets trimmed every year and that wood DOES not go to recyle or clean green whatevers.


----------



## emil (Jan 11, 2010)

I just cut some cherry a couple weeks ago. I cut it like hockey pucks and put it in a plastic mesh bag that those frozen fun pops come in. I then put it over one of the heating vents in my house. Living in Wisconsin and since its been colder than a well digger's ass it gets warm air blown on it most of the day. The pieces are dry and splitting after only a week. Too bad it's been too cold to use the UDS. Maybe next Saturday on the ice at the fishing contest. Woo-Hoo


----------



## hog warden (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with these guys. What you are waiting for is the water in the wood to evaporate out. A stick of wood is not much more than a bundle of straws. Water moves up and down the straws to the ends, not through the sides. Cut them into short lengths and it has less distance to travel. Put a stick of green wood on a fire and water bubbles out the ends, not through the sides.

If it dries too fast, it shrinks and cracks (checks). That will ruin lumber, so they paint the ends of logs with latex paint, but still send them to the sawmill green. They are then stickered (stacked with sticks between them) for air to get in and circulate. In this case, they are forcing the water to evaporate through the sides instead of the ends. This is a long, slow process. A kiln speeds that up, but taken too far, they will dry too fast and check. 

But checking and cracking doesn't matter with firewood or smoking chunks.
This stuff was cut a little over a month ago but the short pieces are now dry enough to use:


----------



## hog warden (Jan 12, 2010)

PS:

The cherry and mulberry, which have straight grain and will split easily, dried faster than the pecan. 

The ends of the cherry chunks were wet for a couple days after cutting. The pecan never was. It is still a little green. Maple and hickory would have the same problem. They are going to take longer

Apple would more like cherry and would dry fast, if it's cut in short lengths.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 12, 2010)

Just burn it somewhere else-to coals- all the creosote will be brunt off byt then and it will still get good flavor.The creosote comes from green wood IN the firebox,not coals. Explain better Trav.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 12, 2010)

Last spring I came across someone cutting down a 30 ft wild cherry and she said I could take what I wanted.  These were pieces from 2 in to 9 inch in diameter and I cut them about 12 - 14 in long.  I was anticipating atleast 9 - 12 month wait until I read about green wood smoking. Since this was a relative to the fruit tree I only waited 3-4 months and have been using it since.  You cold use a cheap cut and try it out on and see what you get.
As the others say: there's my .02 worth. lol
--ray--


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

any of you guys in Fl cook with citrus wood? I have never heard of it or done it, just wondering how it would do.


----------

